# Woven- Completed towels



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I finally got these off the loom, washed, and hand hemmed. The pattern is a Summer & Winter pattern done on my 8 harness loom. In this pattern, the pattern weft is a 5/2 Pearl (perle or mercerized) cotton and there is a tabby weft in 10/2. Each pattern weft is following by a tabby weft. For example, first throw might be harnesses 2,3,5 in blue followed by a tabby weft of harnesses 1,2 in red. The warp is 10/2 red. I didn't have 5/2 thread in blue and decided to use my double shuttle with 2 bobbins of 10/2. Could be why they ended up as towels rather than the placemats I wanted. There are two patterns, one is symmetrical and the other assymetrical. In total I made 5. There was enough warp on the loom to make six but I just got tired of making them. Two will be gifts, and the rest I am keeping. 

Summer & Winter is a block weave and is designed to be reversible. It was my first time to do block weaves and I was happy to learn that. In normal weaving drafts, you will see a graph that shows what harnesses to place the warp on, it might be 4-1-2-3-4, etc. in block weaving you might see A-B-C-D-C. Each block represents a number of threads. For example block A might represent 1-3-2-3 and B might represent 4-3-2-1 and so on. 

Sorry if this is too much detail. One of the colors may look purple to you but is a bright blue.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful! Lovely weaving...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

BirchPoint said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Lovely weaving...


Thank you!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh, I really, really like those. Beautiful!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful weaving. Love the color combination and design.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty the weaving is wonderful and explain all you want it is a good thing so people can learn. Wish I had the room for a large loom. Thank you for sharing them. Do you sell your towels?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Very pretty the weaving is wonderful and explain all you want it is a good thing so people can learn. Wish I had the room for a large loom. Thank you for sharing them. Do you sell your towels?


Thanks everyone who commented. I haven't sold my towels, usually make them for gifts. In retirement, I am reluctant to start a job. Lol. If you see production style weaving, they typically donot have intricate designs because they take too much time.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They make wonderful gifts. I just start weaving and RH loom I will be making towels for gifts this year. I have a bag on my loom now but Christmas gifts are my next project.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So pretty! I look at weaving with admiration, I've tried a little on both a table top rigid heddle (very basic - Yarnbender's brand from the early 70s) and a even simpler frame loom. Not too impressed with my own results, but I love admiring what y'all do!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> So pretty! I look at weaving with admiration, I've tried a little on both a table top rigid heddle (very basic - Yarnbender's brand from the early 70s) and a even simpler frame loom. Not too impressed with my own results, but I love admiring what y'all do!


Thank you Reba!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, those are beautiful! Love the color combinations.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, those are beautiful! Love the color combinations.


Thank you, JanetLee!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty and the colors are great


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

These are so, so, so fun in these bright colors. Excellent weaving!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very, very beautiful. I appreciate the detail. Thanks.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful! Love the colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> Really pretty and the colors are great


Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> These are so, so, so fun in these bright colors. Excellent weaving!


Thank you Elizabeth.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Longtimer said:


> Very, very beautiful. I appreciate the detail. Thanks.


Thanks Longtimer.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sockyarn said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you, Sockyarn!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Those are the prettiest towels..Great pattern Thank You for telling us the yarns you used


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JuneB said:


> Those are the prettiest towels..Great pattern Thank You for telling us the yarns you used


Thank you, June.


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful color combinations and weaving. Thank you for the informative weaving information. Also I like the addition of a "made by" label. Always eager to see pictures and tips on weaving.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Cathyco said:


> Beautiful color combinations and weaving. Thank you for the informative weaving information. Also I like the addition of a "made by" label. Always eager to see pictures and tips on weaving.


Thank you, Cathyco. I know we have many levels of weavers here and the terminology is like a whole new language.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

AiLin said:


> Impressive!


Thank you!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautifully woven! Bytheway, i am looking to buy a used 8 harness floor loom, 27 in . If you hear of any could you pm me please? I live in quebec close to vermont border, could travel a bit to pick up.


----------

